# Building in Australia



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

I think we all know the story of Australia's western colonization beginnings from British convicts. What many probably don't know is the British soon realized how valuable Australia was in it's mineral wealth. During the 19th century people from Europe and from the California mining boom came flocking to Australia after huge lumps of gold were being found all over the place. This in turn generated a building boom that we could only wish for these days! From East coast to west, north to south the Victorians were hard at making a new life for themselves in this inhospitable country. 

Victorians in Perth.









Row houses in Melbourne.









In Northern Queensland they use to build simple houses with what was called "inside out walls" The paneling went on the inside with exposed studs on the outside.









here's another









no need for insulation here, just get a breeze through the place! They don't call it summer and winter, its just either the wet season or dry, both are hot.

Another interesting difference is the use of outside meters and fuses boxes. All houses are now fitted with double meters. One runs during the day at one rate, the other at night at a cheaper rate.


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

The Queenslander is a classic house, but not so practical these days. They also tend to be in rural areas and get caught up in new home developments. I'm not sure if they are protected, but at least they get some respect. Moving houses is big business here. And if you are going to move an old house, you need to add sq footage to it to make it liveable for today's family's. So when they re locate them they usually get a lift to and then build out underneath. 









This one had the roof removed and then cut in half. Its at the new location ready to be put back together again. 









Up in queensland they like the drop side utes, (pick ups) they also all come fitted out with snorkels for when the roads flood.


















Since its so stinking hot over most of Aus, they all wear shorts. Problem with that is the bits of sawdust and wood chips that get down your boots. Here they fixed the problem with this nifty boot cover.









Most tradies (contractors) are no where to be seen on a a good surf day.


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

Here are some more old houses in Melbourne with traditional Australian details like bullnose metal roofing.








































































This looks impressive.









But not so much when viewed from the side!


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

it's interesting to get out to remote area of Australia where time has almost stood still. I recently took a trip up to Cooktown in the far north of Queensland where Captain Cook back in 1776 made an error and ran aground. The area later developed as a short lived gold boom town. But it was a hard life and many died or just got drunk. Today it seems to be only the drunks are left, and the grand old hotels are gradually rotting away. In one of them i noticed a lockset I'd never seen before. It is part rim lock, but when you turn the handle the latch goes up and moves through to opening in the strike.




























I duno about you, but as a builder, when i go traveling these things fascinate me, and drive the mrs crazy! 

Here is the more usual rim lock with a beautiful burled handle.









I love looking at details in the construction too. This pub was built in about 1880.

Look at the way they pegged the headers! and plenty of cross bracing for the cyclones that hit this area. these walls are traditionally left exposed like this, as there is no need to try to keep places warm!


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this. 
The inside out stuff is interesting.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the shots

International construction and buildings are great and something you never forget about - thanks the Eastman Kodak and his idea of photographs over century ago.

Every time I look at some of my international photos, I see something different. - I saw my first $8000 Toto automatic toilet with stereo music in China before I saw a rickshaw.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, good stuff from our roving reporter.


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

Trim40 said:


> Thanks for sharing this.
> The inside out stuff is interesting.


yeah in this day and age of air tight houses, it is funny to think people could actually survive with a house like this! _/joke_


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

cleveman said:


> Yeah, good stuff from our roving reporter.



haha, yeah i should have some good countries coming up in the next year.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Wait until you get to Mongolia!!! - The land of high rises and permanent tents.

My old friend told me when you are traveling, "If it does not make sense, it must be true" and it usually does make sense the more you think about it, since you are just a traveler.


----------



## Denny Rossi (Oct 16, 2012)

*Cutek*

Hey thanks for taking he time, I really enjoyed seeing how and what building is like in Australia..
There is a sealer made there called Cutek CD50 does anyone know anything about the product,
Thanks
Denny Rossi www.sealitgreen.com


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

With only 26 million people in the whole country, spread out over an area almost as big as the US, the price of things goes through the roof, and the selection is abysmal. Just finding decent hardware that isn't some cheap crap from China is a challenge. In the face of rising costs, Australia seems to have embraced the disposable product range. They love things made in America, but you pay through the nose for them. A standard Estwing hammer will set you back about $60. I have to be really careful in not keep saying, "what! in the US this would have only cost me $..."
A standard half inch 4x8 sheet of drywall.









There are so many differences in construction here, you feel a bit lost and like a total idiot in the hardware store. If you can find anyone that even knows what a 2x4 is, they will tell you here it's a 4x2! and its now a 90x35mm. Just to make it more confusing the lengths of lumber come as 2.4m and 3.6m which about the same as the US 8ft and 12ft. I found out that lumber here is in odd lengths like this because they buy most of it from Canada who manufacture it for the US. A lot of other things are stuck halfway between metric and imperial too which adds to the confusion.










Then we have the grades and treatments. There are 3 different levels of exterior treated lumber. H1 H2 and H3, but lumber here is also graded into at least 3 grades for strength. Its interesting that because building codes differ there is a need for different size lumber. As well as the standard stud of 90x35 there is also a 90x45 and a 75x45



















Its so hot up here in northern queensland. Going into the lumber yard they have these huge ceiling fans, they really move some air. Ive even seen them used in shopping malls.









And in Australia what else would you call a fan like this?









Here in Cairns we stand at the meeting point of civilization and the great outback. When the contractors go out on jobs in the outback they go loaded with everything they might need in an emergency, including a boat! You see these guys all over Cairns either arriving from some amazing trip or just about to head out.









With the heat comes torrential rains. Not like some little pussy down pour. I mean rain's like 2 seconds in it and you are soaked through, Last year during the "wet" it rained like that non stop for 3 weeks!

With all that rain, its a crime not to save some of it. In fact the building code requires both commercial and residential construction to collect a % of the rain to reuse for toilets and irrigation. Some people still even drink the rainwater.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Great stuff! Thanks for putting it up. Are you currently working there?


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

EmmCeeDee said:


> Great stuff! Thanks for putting it up. Are you currently working there?


Err I refuse to answer that question on the grounds it may incriminate me! Ive been sorta doing a couple of jobs on the side just to learn a little of what goes on here more than anything. I took on a carport a month ago and wow what an eye opener it was to the way things are done here. So much cyclone code to apply and yet when it came to inspections, you hire a private inspection company, and when I asked if they wanted to come look at the footings just said, "nah just call us when its done" !! When I called them for the final and asked if they wanted to get into the attic space he said, "nah I'll just do a drive by"! So just like everywhere else all this code and paying for permits doesnt mean ****!


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Their prices are higher but a friend told me minimum wage in Australia is $15 an hour, same price as a sheet of drywall there. Funny it's the same way here, a sheet of drywall is the same as minimum wage. So I'm thinking it's balanced out, things don't really cost more.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Their prices are higher but a friend told me minimum wage in Australia is $15 an hour, same price as a sheet of drywall there. Funny it's the same way here, a sheet of drywall is the same as minimum wage. So I'm thinking it's balanced out, things don't really cost more.


That's interesting.


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> So I'm thinking it's balanced out, things don't really cost more.



Did you use to be a banker or something before the economic meltdown!? :thumbsup:


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

One of the most interesting posts I have seen in awhile. Thank you!


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

LCG said:


> One of the most interesting posts I have seen in awhile. Thank you!


I second that. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

LCG said:


> One of the most interesting posts I have seen in awhile. Thank you!


Ah I see you do roofing and siding. I should get a few more pictures of the roof's here. No asphalt shingles here, just metal metal metal! Its horrible stuff to work with in 100degree temps! But it does go down quick. All the old queenslander houses are full of asbestos. They used it as the siding, the eaves, and even the interior walls and ceilings!


----------

